# Opinions on Rockport dress shoes?



## WilburMcG (Aug 2, 2015)

I just bought a pair of Rockport Men's Style Purpose Wing Tip Oxford shoes and wore them for the first time today. They felt great all day and added some needed style to my otherwise drab shoe selections. I'm thinking of getting another pair of Rockports as I want a 2nd pair of brown dress shoes.

How do they last? Previous dress shoes for a couple years have been Johnston & Murphy which have performed adequately for the money spent. Typically I selected conservative styles but am now aiming for something that looks great, not just looks good.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I really like Rockports. For a hundred dollar shoe, they're great. They last a while, you can abuse them and not be out a fortune and I've seen some models which are quite effective for a business session.

I strongly urge you, that if you like them and think them attractive, and comfortable, go for it. I would rate them on the same level as a Florsheim dress shoe, only Rockports are sometimes more comfortable. 

If you like them, go for it. Some people really like them, some people prefer much more expensive models. Don't assume they'll last for years, because I don't know many hundred dollar shoes that do. 

C.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

What size do you wear? You might be in luck.


----------



## WilburMcG (Aug 2, 2015)

In those Rockports I wear a 10.5 or 11


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Rockport makes a very comfortable and reasonably durable 'throw-away shoe.' They generally cannot be resoled/repaired, but at the price(s) paid, does it really matter? The Rockport's will give you reasonable value for your shoe dollar(s)!


----------



## Silver-streak (Jun 4, 2014)

Big fan of Rockport here. I have three pair I wear exclusively for work. Taupe, dark brown, and black. I rotate based on what color belt I am wearing to extend their life. They're superbly comfortable and I have had mine for years with zero issues. I would not hesitate to recommend them and will buy them again in various styles.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Silver-streak said:


> Big fan of Rockport here. I have three pair I wear exclusively for work. Taupe, dark brown, and black. I rotate based on what color belt I am wearing to extend their life. They're superbly comfortable and I have had mine for years with zero issues. I would not hesitate to recommend them and will buy them again in various styles.


This was exactly my experience through the 1990's. I bought one pair each of Rockports in black and brown and wore them in a university setting when I wanted to move up just a bit from boat shoes and camp mocs. They were as comfortable as Mephistos and lasted without issue for ten years (in rotation, of course.)


----------



## Chillburgher (Mar 19, 2014)

For a few dollars more than you'd pay for Rockports, you might want to consider these, assuming a high level of comfort is a high priority:

https://shoebank.com/FactorySecondInventory.php?STY=3941S&DIM=D&SIZE=105
https://shoebank.com/FactorySecondInventory.php?STY=3940S&DIM=D&SIZE=105

Disclaimer: I don't own this particular model, so I can't personally attest to their quality/comfort.


----------



## David A. (Mar 8, 2006)

*Mixed results with Rockport*

I have three pair of Rockports. I've always been impressed with the level of comfort, less with the quality. The durability is what you expect for the price, especially if you buy at a discount site, like Rue La La or Nordstrom Rack. At full price, I'd be hesitant. My bigger concern is the cheap-looking leather on some Rockports. It's very hard to judge from online photos, so you may have to return a few pair before you find one that's aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Chillburgher (Mar 19, 2014)

David A. said:


> My bigger concern is the cheap-looking leather on some Rockports.


Agreed.


----------



## italianstallion (Feb 16, 2014)

My perception of Rockports 20 years ago was that they were rather geriatric and cheap looking. That has changed and a lot of the designs have been quite handsome and well styled.

Are all Rockports rubber soled?


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Personally, one does not like any of their shoes for any serious dress. For some work situations they will do. Depends on your situation really. Newer J&M are not much either. Older are better and may be rebuilt very well for many years. Otherwise, best to go English, but those are not in the same cost category at all.
Do your best in your best interest and don't worry about it.
rudy


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

As mentioned by some posters here it really depends on what your expectations are with regards to appearance and durability. From the stand point of appearance shoes at this price point generally aren't the best looking especially if your some one who tends to want to look their best or for anyone who is in an environment where it requires you to wear suits or even nicer looking casual dress wear. The leather quality just won't be there for appearance or durability. This also tends to be true with regard to the overall design of a shoe at this price point.

You pay for what you get. Shoes at this price point tend to be corrected grain leather which often look and feel like plastic and they tend to look even worse over time. Where as full grain leather will tend to look much better to begin with and will age much better if cared for properly.

Frankly I have a hard time calling shoes like these dress shoes.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I'm on my second pair and I like them. I find that the soft sole and cushiony insole are quite comfortable, and the price is great.

I know there are people here who disapprove of shoes without leather soles, and there is no doubt that they don't match AE or other higher level shoes in craftsmanship or durability, but they will probably look better than what most of the men around you are wearing.


----------



## WilburMcG (Aug 2, 2015)

A sincere 'thank you' for all the feedback. I would love to buy more expensive shoes but just isn't in my budget, unless I find really good deals. So far my Rockport wingtips have felt great and really improved my look compared to my previous plain shoes.

I need a second pair of brown dress shoes and have become a bit enamored with this other Rockport shoe called the Men's Style Refinement Algonquin Oxford. I can't find it anywhere much cheaper than $150 or so, and this represents the upper end of the price range that I can justify for me. _*So my questions - is there a better shoe for the money I should consider?*_


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Ecco also makes a pretty comfortable shoe at around the same price point and can be found just as often on sale.

If you can get past the branding on the side of the shoe, they may offer a wider choice beyond Rockport.

Here's an example from Zappos:
https://www.zappos.com/ecco-new-jersey-tie-mink


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

I have had horrible luck with Rockport. But I've never claimed to have a standard size foot.

I think the shoes look fine for the price. If they fit you comfortably, then go for it.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Honestly, if someone's on the verge of buying Rockports, they should do themselves a favor and buy Mephistos instead - similar look and function, but the Mephisto is a far, FAR superior shoe.

And much costlier, yes, but I think if you were to analyze things, you'd find that there's better economy in dodging the throwaway shoe in favor of the better one.

DH


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I would agree with the Mephistos in general, but the OP indicated that it's not in his budget right now. I assume that even if he wanted to, he doesn't have the disposable funds to spring for Mephisto. 

I've actually 2 pair of Mephisto in the past. Both were purchased at Nordstrom Rack for ~$100 and while the shoes are about as ugly as anything I've seen, they sure were comfortable.


----------



## JoeBoston (Aug 16, 2009)

I have had luck with Rockport, having two pair that lasted over 15 years in rotation. Also a pair of dirty buck for about 8 years. I get lots of compliments on all of these shoes. I keep them shined with shoe cream (on the leather shoes). 
The only problem is that the Vibrum soles are extremely slippery in the rain..


----------



## VaEagle (Oct 15, 2013)

I developed heel pain several years ago, which I couldn't shake until a shifted over to Rockports with rubber soles. They are very comfortable and eventually relieved all my foot pain. Having been "forced" to wear them for a couple of years, I appreciated their comfort but also learned - as others have said here - that they do age quicker than some higher end brands. They are OK, but I would recommend polishing them more than average since the leather is so-so quality. If walking comfort is a big concern, also consider Ecco, Mephisto and Allen Edmonds Orthotics - although the latter two are at a considerably higher price point.


----------



## bertmerc (Feb 22, 2020)

On 7/25/2017 I ordered and received a pair of “WALK360 Stretch Slip On” Rockport shoes, as the first pair I ordered on 8/28/2015 were starting to fall apart and my wife had to sew them to keep them from falling apart. I work in an office setting and sit at a desk all day so the shoes experience minimal wear and tear. The trouble is the second pair are falling apart as well. I think my shopping days at Rockport are about done. Any recommendations?


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@bertmerc - I've heard good things about AllBirds. You may want to check them out.

My wife swears by Sketchers too. She says they're incredibly comfortable and great for long-distance walking.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

If I am going to do a long day on my feet I choose either my Allen Edmonds Thousand Oaks, Wilberts or Bentons Over anything in my closet. With shorts it would be my Dunham boat shoes or NB 996s.

It was a pair of Rockport Euro Walkers that set me on the right track. I had a few different foot problems and decided that I would give in and become the old Miami tourist fate destined me to be. They were dreadfully uncomfortable. Why look bad and be in pain?

On a trip to London, Paris, Bordeaux and the Basque region I alternated between the Wilberts and the Bentons and never had a problem. We averaged 15,000 steps a day over 3 weeks. The Wilberts were purchased in 2011, the Bentons in 2012. I can’t afford to buy cheap shoes Like Rockports or Stacy Adams.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Rockports are my "work" shoes: look decent and very comfortable, but not for other than work. I tried Sketchers, but they did not wear as well as Rockport.


----------



## LabGuy (Jan 23, 2020)

WilburMcG said:


> I just bought a pair of Rockport Men's Style Purpose Wing Tip Oxford shoes...
> 
> How do they last?


So, these shoes are not meant to "last". They are meant to be comfortable. Once the sole wears out, you must throw them away.

What I do is buy lightly used Allen Edmonds from ebay. You should be able to get some for under $100.00. The sole should last a few years depending on how much you wear them and how well you take care of them. Once the sole wears out, you can get them re-crafted for about $70-$80. Unlike Rockports, AEs will age well and actually look better as you they begin to patina.

AEs are made in USA... the cobbler is local... win-win!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wore my suede Rockports today, probably 15 yrs old. AE tomorrow.


----------



## bertmerc (Feb 22, 2020)

Lucky you, mine are junk.


----------



## rpm (Jul 3, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> Rockport makes a very comfortable and reasonably durable 'throw-away shoe.' They generally cannot be resoled/repaired, but at the price(s) paid, does it really matter? The Rockport's will give you reasonable value for your shoe dollar(s)!


I second this. Living in Paris with the amount of walking we do and precipitation we get (not to mention the salty sidewalks when it snows) I simply cannot purchase leather soles anymore. Unfortunately we cannot buy Rockports very easily here.

What I will say is that the pair of Rockports I did bring over from the States (years back) did tend to make my feet feel a bit... muggy compared to the other dress shoes I was used to. Not really a problem in the dead of winter but when the cold isn't overriding I noticed the heat and humidity a bit more.


----------



## bertmerc (Feb 22, 2020)

I do agree that Rockport makes a very comfortable shoe, but NOT durable.

At the price paid, it matters to me. Maybe in Paris you can afford to throw things away, I cannot. In my opinion Rockport makes an inferior product which I will not purchase again.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

bertmerc said:


> I do agree that Rockport makes a very comfortable shoe, but NOT durable.
> 
> At the price paid, it matters to me. Maybe in Paris you can afford to throw things away, I cannot. In my opinion Rockport makes an inferior product which I will not purchase again.


Some people wear shoes harder than others. It all depends on how much we weigh, how we walk, how far we walk each day and the nature of the surfaces on which we are walking, etc. I used to get a good two seasons of wear out of my Rockport Dress Sports, walking two or more miles each day on the "mean" streets of Chicago and I can't remember ever paying more than $69 to $89 a pair for them, purchasing them at the Michigan City, IN, Rockport Outlet Store. That seems a pretty good return on my investment!


----------



## rpm (Jul 3, 2014)

bertmerc said:


> I do agree that Rockport makes a very comfortable shoe, but NOT durable.
> 
> At the price paid, it matters to me. Maybe in Paris you can afford to throw things away, I cannot. In my opinion Rockport makes an inferior product which I will not purchase again.


I don't know that they're more "affordable," but when I buy a new pair of dress shoes I can almost never count on them lasting more than three years, even when they are rotated out (I keep a rotation of 3 to 4 pairs). We walk A LOT in Paris and the streets are really rough. If you're paying less than 200 euro for a dress shoe it's a good bet the asphalt will rip it to shreds within a few years.


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1 (Apr 23, 2018)

I find Rockports to be the most practical shoes for being on your feet or walking constantly. I wear the 'dressier' styles of Rockports as my day to day shoes. I use shoe trees, keep them conditioned with shoe cream and mirror shine the toes with an electric shoe polisher and a bit of neutral Saphir Mirror Gloss (can't get a good mirror shine by hand on that corrected-grain leather). I keep a pair of fresh rubber heel savers glued to the heels to prevent wear and replace them before they wear down to the heel. I place them in shoe trees after every wear. Finally, I wear about five pairs in constant rotation. As long as I prevent heel wear I can extend the life my Rockports to three years or so walking about four miles per day on the average on city streets.

In my opinion, in their price range they are the most durable/comfortable rubber-soled shoes I have found. They only brand that I have found that is more durable is Clarks. I don't wear Clarks because I don't like their styling overall.

Here are a couple of my vintage Rockports:


----------

